# Advice on 2nd round IVF - Start In Nov or 4 months of ‘It starts with the egg’?



## Keepcalmcarryon (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi ladies - I’m looking for some advice..sorry this is a little long to read!

We had our first IVF at Reprofit in September. I’m 39 (40 in Jan), had 10 eggs collected, 9 fertilised, 2 excellent blasts transferred on day 5, 3 possibles to freeze. Sadly those 3 weren’t good enough so we only had the two transferred to hope with.

11dp5dt I had both a very strong BFP (yay! First one ever!) and a heavy bleed. So we can assume that was a chemical.

It was obviously all a bit upsetting. We were prepared for a fail but not a chemical. really wish I’d never seen that extra line. Never mind.

So of course I’m wondering what I could have done differently, was it my lining, was it my eggs..?? And I’ve now got the book ‘It starts with the egg’. I’m only a small way through it but would like to take on board as many of the ideas as possible, particularly the CoQ10 (which I stopped taking earlier this year) and perhaps the DHEA. I know that for the vitamins to have a chance to work I need to give it at least 3-4 months.

Meanwhile our doc has said we can try again in November, and that my protocol would stay the same but he now recommends MACS and PICSI - Unlike the NHS, RF diagnosed my hubby with morphology issues. I will also ask doc about something to increase my lining as it was 7mm throughout my whole cycle which I feel might be a bit thin (?) 

I don’t know what to do. If I wait 4 months I will be 40 before I try again and I feel like my egg reserves will drop off a cliff the day before my birthday (although of course I know that’s not true!) I don’t really want to wait but psychologically I can’t quite get my head around it. But if we go back in November are we throwing money away? Will my eggs get better by Jan or are they pretty good results already? And what if we wait and my eggs don’t change anyway?!

What would you do? Or has anyone been in this situation before? Has anyone read the book, did it change things for you? Is it worth another go whilst we wait for the new vitamins to kick in? All points of view gratefully received!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I read the book and had a great cycle subsequently, who knows if I would have had a great cycle regardless but it was far superior to my previous cycle two years before when I didn’t follow the book but was also successful nonetheless but I was only 30 and 33 when I cycled so had the luxury of taking my time xxxx


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I read the book and implemented many of the lifestyle/diet/supplement recommendations from it after my last unsuccessful IVF cycle. We fell pregnant naturally twice afterwards. It would be too simplistic to say the book was solely to thank for our babies and I was 33 and 35 when our babies arrived so I had a bit more time to play with than you, so I'm loathe to advise you one way or the other on this dilemma! I can say in my own experience we saw positive outcomes from following the suggestions in the book, but on the flip side I know others swear by acupuncture for great results and I personally saw no improvement on the cycle I had it on. So I think it's a tough call and truthfully so much in this battle with infertility comes down to pure luck, just trust your instincts on what you would feel more comfortable trying... x


----------



## Keepcalmcarryon (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks ladies - how long was between implementing the book and your successful cycles?

My gut instinct says to go ahead in November rather than wait. I think waiting for another 4 months probably isn’t going to do me any favours as My eggs will be that much older. Also I hear that DHEA works better for DOR issues which at the moment I don’t seem to have (apart from the usual 40-year old eggs) so whilst it may help me I’m inclined to think that I wouldn’t have magical results in only 4 months. No harm to start taking it now though just in case I’m still in this position this time next year! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I probably did a good 6 month run up to our cycle


----------



## MargotW (Jan 26, 2016)

You shouldn’t take DHEA without speaking to your doctor. I know of some who do way worse on it. I am 40 and my doctor told me not to take it.


----------

